# Dam Coyotes



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sitting Saturday in the woods and at the break of daylight a monster of a buck (big 10pt.) comes in to range at 25 yds. I pull up and shoot it. It jumps turns and heads to the other side of the open filed into the woods. I believe the shot may have hit a little behind into the lungs. Mins later I see a coyote running back and forth smelling the blood trail. Then out of no where another coyote comes running from my right and they both run into the woods where the buck went in. I wait till about 930-10am. Find tons of blood were I shot it and where it went into the woods that continued for the entire tracking. Didn't think a deer had that much in them (lol). Nice heavy bright red. We track the blood for at least 1-2 miles crossed other properties and a road. The blood was spotty where we didn't want to cross another property without permission. 
My thoughts are the deer never had the chance to sit down and die because those dam coyotes keep chasing him and chased him forever. I hope they enjoy him because I am now a huge coyote hunter. They have gotten pretty bad in our area that we hunt. And my trophy deer is gone.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

To be honest, that was more the fault of the arrow placement than the coyotes. Not that they may not have made things worse, but if it was a lethal shot he'd have dropped within that distance.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea, that sucks. The neighbors where we hunt shot an 8pt last year in the evening. He tracked it for about 200+ yds until it got too dark. He went back in the morning, found the arrow he stuck in the ground for a marker, went another 30yds and found its head and some neck. We've taken 4 yotes from the area in the last 3 yrs. and we want more, we try to take every one we see.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

If you hit lungs like you said then that buck would be dead within a mile 100%. Sounds like you hit muscle (heavy blood) rather than lungs. The coyotes may not have helped matters but you have noone to blame other than your shot placement. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Did u still have blood when u stopped at the property line? Did u ask for permission to keep looking ? I read your post a few times and didn't know what ended the search.

If u had heavy bright red blood that's muscle. Dark red is liver and bubbles/foamy is lung.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

No way it was lungs, or even liver, an arrow in the lungs the they die quick, they choke on there blood and die, even liver they shouldnt make it a mile, sounds like you got leg or were way far back in the body


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bright blood. Lots of it. The more i think about it it was only about a mile. Think the sweat and out of shape made it feel like 3 miles. Where ever it hit it caused alot of blood loss. The land was posted at the end of are search and no houses around to ask. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A couple years ago I shot a doe (arrow) and she ran about 40 yards and bedded down. I could see her from my stand and I just watched her. She kept dropping her head and I knew it was just a matter of time and she would expire. Well about 5 minutes later a coyote comes along following the same trail the doe came on. He must have caught wind of her and ran right to her. He kept circling her trying to find a place to jump on her. The doe stood up and I thought for sure she was going to take off. She kept spinning around trying to keep the coyote off her. I hurried down the tree in my climber and nocked another arrow. I ran up to him and yelled and tried to get a shot off but he took off. I turned back around and the doe had gone down and was done. A couple times the coyote had grabbed onto the hind section of the doe.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If I shot a shooter buck i would be running the area trying to find who owns the land to gain permission.....im not pushing trespassing either but I think I would have went on the property to find the expired buck then went and found who owns the land and asked for permission to go get it before the yote's would.....they wont eat the rack so it's still out there....

Could always tell me where it is and I will go get it Legally.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

no way a lung hit or liver, just a leg , the 3 I shot this year never made it over 20 yrds, was your shot high, or low


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I was under the belief that you're legally allowed to go through posted property looking for a shot/wounded animal..?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

NIGHT MAGIC said:


> no way a lung hit or liver, just a leg , the 3 I shot this year never made it over 20 yrds, was your shot high, or low


100% to this if you catch lungs at all they cant go very far they choke on there own blood


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Jose' said:


> I was under the belief that you're legally allowed to go through posted property looking for a shot/wounded animal..?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No, that is not legal. You must have permission to be on another persons property for any reason


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

sounds like you had quite a weekend, lose a deer sat. to coyotes, then see a bobcat on sunday. i guess other than losing the deer, not a bad weekend in the woods.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

It was exciting weekend. I just hate hitting an animal and not harvesting it. Trophy or not. So much blood. On a similar not i shot a nice 8 pt. A few years back that i jumped and it stood then then i shot it w shotgun. It runs off out of site. I looked at the spot i shoot it at and no blood at all. I thought there i no way in the world i missed him. Looking where i believed he went and he went about 50 yds and expired. Some blood near him and that was it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The amount of or lack of blood does not determine how lethal the shot is.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Lung/Heart hit should be dead with in 200 -250 max yds. Most deer, dead with in 150! Any deer that goes farther than 300 yds is not lung/heart hit. Ive been on over 100 tracking jobs over the years and have kept pretty good record of yardage and success of recovering deer. Deer that go beyond 300 yds, and your still finding blood, a hunter has a less than 20% chance of finding a dead deer. Now ive been on several track jobs where hunters were able to get another arrow in a deer after 300 yds and harvest the animal but chances are very slim of recovering any deer that goes 300 - 400 yds and is still leaving blood. Some gut shot deer are an exception to this rule! But never give up on blood! One rare circumstance happened very early in my bow-hunting career where another bow hunter, and I, shot the same doe, on the same evening, both hits were poor, gut and leg. We pushed the deer, but shouldnt have. Continued tracking the next morning, tracked for 1/2 mile and found deer. This was my only exception to the 300 yds rule!!!!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Aw man, sorry about your loss. Was the blood frothy and bright, or dark and watery? If bright red and bubbly, you most likely got a vital shot to either the heart or lungs. If it was watered down and dark-colored, then you most likely got a gut shot.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bright red no bubbles

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like you may have hit him in the neck muscle. That's a rough shot and it happened to me many years ago on a nice little buck. The deer usually survive those. Sorry


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I shot a buck 3 years ago that went maybe 100-150 yards. I plugged the exit wound with some internal tissue; therefore, I found maybe 15-20 drops of blood. Fortunately there was a fresh snow for tracking, but it was a lung shot and he went down quick. Just very minal external bleeding.

If you can get your hands on a physical copy of Field and Stream October 2013, there is a great 3 page article about tracking and understanding how blood will look from certain shot placements. Part of that article can be found at the following address:

http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...nting-how-unravel-long-indistinct-blood-trail

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

